# Cooker



## dlane (Jun 12, 2016)

been building this for a while, works good with oak , fire box top lifts up to cook over flame hence the counter waight


All 1/4" except the smoker end is 3/16" , it's a heavy one, fork lift tires, I pull it around with rider mower
Most material was free , as a friend was tarring down a indoor gun range.
Sorry pic was horizontal when I loaded it


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 12, 2016)

Now you need to invite all of us over so we can see how good it cooks firsthand! ;-)

Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## barnett (Jun 12, 2016)

That's one monster of a smoker !!


----------



## kvt (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok,   How many animals can you fit in that thing at one time.  
I could see that on a trailer going down the road with smoke coming out.  
Hey they do it all the time in Texas.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice build.  To bad you are so far away.


----------



## dlane (Jun 12, 2016)

KVT ,I lived in Austin / Jonestown 25 yrs, made meny commercial pits, this is my yard model 
Center cooks 2 briskets + 4 drunk chickens 
Made it for winter heating eating  in shop  , summer outside


----------



## kvt (Jun 13, 2016)

That is not for heating the shop,   you would burn your meat doing that,   now you need to build a big fire pit to heat the shop, so you can sit around it with a beer while stuff is smoking on the grill.


----------

